
Show HN: Birdleap – Twitter advertising service for content marketers - paulstjacques
https://birdleap.com/?ref=hn
======
paulstjacques
Please feel free to leave your feedback / questions. Birdleap is a brand new
productized Twitter advertising management service for content marketers.
Looking for any constructive criticism / suggestions.

Looking for testimonials: Influencers feel free to reach out to me at
hello@birdleap.com for free Twitter ads management consideration.

